# Shmonte Phoebes Destiny any of her litter on here?



## spurs (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi, we own Shmonte Sarahs Pride (Daisy) born 26/05/14, we are trying to trace her litter mates. 

Daisys mum is Shmonte Phoebes Destiny, 
Dad Malenbrook Master Mind

We have tried breeder, who doesn't want to know but Malenbrooks owner did respond but didn't have the information. All we want to do is compare note, photos or even meet up. We love our Daisy and would love to know how her brothers and sisters are getting on. Any advice on how to trace the rest of the litter would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sorry no one got back to you. I built Daisy's pedigree: Pedigree: Shmonte Sarahs Pride
Please fill in the missing information. No siblings popped up,with the pedigree. Maybe more will come up in the future. I hope they do!


----------



## spurs (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you very much for taking the time and trouble to reply. I have managed to get a list of the names of Daisy's siblings from the kennel club. I have the owners names of 4 of the pups but not the other 5. I've googled the pedigree names and the owners names but got nowhere. I've been on a few forums and facebook pages, but there are so many!
When I started to search for the rest of her litter I honestly never imaged it would be so difficult. I do feel really annoyed with the breeder as she holds all the information I am after but has had no contact with us. I wish I had asked for the details before we collected Daisy. My hubby has even suggested just turning up at her doorstep with Daisy and ask for the information, but I don't feel this would be right. I don't understand why she hasn't responded our attempts to contact her, even if she just replied and said she couldn't/wouldn't give us the info it would be something. We haven't tried to contact her since Daisys first birthday in June when we sent photos and a letter asking for either contact email addresses or for her to pass our details onto the others, but we never heard back. WE have always been polite and didn't fall out with her, it leaves me to believe she just bred for the money, which is a horrible thing to say. We looked a three litters and although the other breeders seemed more helpful/friendly we fell in love with Daisys mum and saw how she was with her pups, that's why we decided to go ahead with the purchase. We have never regretted our choice, but this I find quite upsetting.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Good for you for being persistent. Some breeders want to make connections, some not so much. Not sure why.

One of my dogs is from a breeder down in the states, which is a 4 hour flight away. Imagine my surprise when I ran into a guy with 2 dogs that looked just like mine. We spotted each other 100 yards away and could instantly tell even from that great distance our dogs were related. Sure enough his came from the same breeder, but not the same litter. They were cousins. Over the years we have continued to run into each other at the park. What a joy to find them when we are out and about. The dogs all have the same personalities, sweet and kind.

I really hope you are able to connect with the other puppy buyers. It is so much fun if they can all meet up and see each other.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'd encourage you to go on k9data, establish an account, and fill in the info on the pedigree Stacey built- and put your email on the line for website. That way, if any sibs try to find you it will be easier to do.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

That's a great idea, I never thought of doing that.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not sure it is appropriate for a breeder to pass on other people's names and addresses,due to the data protection act. I have a facebook groups for all my puppy owners so that they can interact with one another but I would be reluctant to pass on their details. Annef


----------



## spurs (Dec 10, 2014)

We did ask the breeder to either pass our details on to the other owners or ask their permission for her to give us their details. I wouldn't expect anyone to give my details without asking my permission first. We sent a Christmas card, but wonder whether something has happened to her or maybe she has moved, but I don't feel happy about just turning up on her doorstep.


----------



## Shirley Hermitage (Jan 2, 2021)

spurs said:


> Hi, we own Shmonte Sarahs Pride (Daisy) born 26/05/14, we are trying to trace her litter mates.
> 
> Daisys mum is Shmonte Phoebes Destiny,
> Dad Malenbrook Master Mind
> ...


Hi there
I am the breeder and have phoebe here. I was not aware of you trying to contact me. Please feel free to get in touch it would be lovely to catch up. 
Shirley


spurs said:


> We did ask the breeder to either pass our details on to the other owners or ask their permission for her to give us their details. I wouldn't expect anyone to give my details without asking my permission first. We sent a Christmas card, but wonder whether something has happened to her or maybe she has moved, but I don't feel happy about just turning up on her doorstep.


----------



## Shirley Hermitage (Jan 2, 2021)

spurs said:


> We did ask the breeder to either pass our details on to the other owners or ask their permission for her to give us their details. I wouldn't expect anyone to give my details without asking my permission first. We sent a Christmas card, but wonder whether something has happened to her or maybe she has moved, but I don't feel happy about just turning up on her doorstep.


Hi there

I am the breeder of your dog. I still have phoebe here. I would appreciate you getting in touch. I would like to set the record straight. I have only just seen your message but would be happy to catch up with you and let you meet daisy's relatives.


----------

